

Scorpion Brings the Stupidest, Most Batshit Insane Hacker Scene Ever - rbanffy
http://io9.com/scorpion-brings-the-stupidest-most-batshit-insane-hack-1638333877

======
harwoodr
On the other end of the spectrum, while still simplified and exaggerated,
there is "Person of Interest".

They _must_ have some decent technical consultants for the show because they
rarely do the Hollywood style of UI and everything has a certain consistency
throughout the production. They take technology terms and mostly use them
correctly - most recently building a "mesh network" over NYC for private voip
communication with "rolling encryption" using existing UHF TV antennae on
rooftops (UHF covering up to 3GHz - standard wifi being 2.4GHz).

Could that actually be done? Dunno, maybe - probably not as simply or quickly
as shown, but still, it shows effort.

------
lazyant
well, in the promos they showed briefly somebody pointing at a kid playing
chess against somebody saying "kid's a genius; he's checkmated a chess master
in 8 moves", which is beyond ridiculous even against a coffee player.

~~~
no_future
Don't understand why people seem to think being good at chess is directly
correlated with being smart. Chess is just a game that you can get better at
through practice like any other game, you can be average in all other respects
but still be a great chess player. Sure lots of smart people like chess, but
lots of different kinds of people like lots of things. Guy I went to school
with was dumb as a rock but was ranked among the top Junior league chess
players in the country or something like that cause he was awesome at the
game.

Even Bobby Fischer(who reportedly had an "astronomical" IQ), and is considered
to be one of the best if not the best player ever, developed his phenomenal
skill through countless hours of practice and devotion because he was utterly
obsessed with the game - upon beating almost the entire Soviet team
singlehandedly at the world tournament, one of the players remarked that Bobby
put more time into chess than the entire team combined.

It isn't really something where you have to be intelligent to do it like
advanced math or physics and whatnot.

------
Nanzikambe
Hardly surprising when you consider this is the executive producer of the
show:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_O%27Brien](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_O%27Brien)

~~~
readerrrr
His talk about himself and Scorpion at Global Wealth Summit

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeVVSr6Xx60](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeVVSr6Xx60)

------
wuliwong
haha, I just tried to post this. I going to check if it was already posted but
I figured HN had that part figured out to avoid duplicates. Just took me right
to this post, solid solution.

Anyway, thought this was hilarious. The video is so nuts that I think it is a
little funnier if you read the little writeup first. Just to give context to
why they are hanging an ethernet cable out of the bottom of a 747. :)

------
rbanffy
And this, kids, is why we desperately need to teach computing in school.

